# v hull trolling motor



## brianlt21 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a old 40# trolling motor and just got a new boat v-hull boat I really want to mount my trolling motor on the front of the boat what is needed to do this and also where do I find it?








https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3835


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 10, 2008)

brian,

Post a pic or two of the boat and there'll be plenty of suggestions from the members. Hard to say how to mount it if we don't know what the bow looks like (front deck/no front deck, etc). Tiller-type or foot-controlled tm?


----------



## Zum (Jul 11, 2008)

If you have a transom mount trolling motor and want to change it to a bow mount it might be able to be done.I did it to an old stealth motorguide and know of people that did it as well to theres,just make sure theres enough slack in your wires when you turn the head around and watch where you drill if you have to drill in the shaft(watch where your filings go to).For a quick bow mount just take a 2by6(app 3foot)notch the angle of your bow and on the overhang attach the trolling motor:
I used that on a canoe,until I got a foot control I used a peice of aluminum angle iron bent with 2by4 attached for the trolling motor:
used stainless bolts with wing nuts attached it the the gunnel strip on my jon boat.Theres all kinds of mods that you can check out,find one you like and give er a try.


----------

